# bolt pattern for 75 caprice?



## RATTOP (Jul 28, 2009)

i was wondering if anyone knew the size of the bolt pattern, backspacing, it has skirts on it,

i am trying to get decent used wheels, problem is they say they have universal fit,

i only want to do this once not everytime i see something that says 5 bolt lol


anyone know the size or maybe different car tires that fit???

thanks


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=81275
hit this topic... these guys will be able to tell you everything you need to know


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

5x4.75"


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@May 16 2010, 11:18 AM~17506210
> *5x4.75"
> *


sorry homie...its 5 ON 5


----------



## RATTOP (Jul 28, 2009)

see what i'm saying hahahaa,

thanks anyways guys


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@May 16 2010, 04:38 PM~17507632
> *see what i'm saying hahahaa,
> 
> thanks anyways guys
> *


It can actually be either 5x4.75 or 5x5 :uh: 

You can easily tell just by measuring it yourself with a ruler, or you can also tell by the thread pitch on the lugnuts, if it is a 7/16 lugnut it is 5x4.75 and if it is a 1/2" lugnut it is 5x5.
Good luck its real fuckin easy to measure backspace too, take the wheel off and put something flat against the mounting surface (brake drum or what have you) then measure how much space you have between any obstructions ie frame, fender and skirt ......


----------



## RATTOP (Jul 28, 2009)

thank you so much wheelspecialists

so for the back spacing what number should that look like, will it be in '' measurments?,


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@May 17 2010, 05:37 AM~17512894
> *thank you so much wheelspecialists
> 
> so for the back spacing what number should that look like, will it be in '' measurments?,
> *


Backspace is inches, so measure how much room you have make sure to jack up the rear of the car under the rearend so it will give you an acurate measurement (simulates being on the ground).
Also make sure to leave 1/2 to an inch of room on each side at least for body movement.

Alot of wheels now days are only described in offset, it is measured in mm so when you go to buy wheels make sure you are using a conversion chart that you can easily find on the internet if they are only telling you the offset.

Depending upon the width of the wheel, I wouldnt recommend going below a +10mm if you need to clear your skirts.

Good luck


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@May 16 2010, 08:01 PM~17509469
> *It can actually be either 5x4.75 or 5x5 :uh:
> 
> You can easily tell just by measuring it yourself with a ruler, or you can also tell by the thread pitch on the lugnuts, if it is a 7/16 lugnut it is 5x4.75 and if it is a 1/2" lugnut it is 5x5.
> ...


my Tru Spoke wheel catalog shows all 71-76 full size Chevrolets(ie Caprice) having a 5x5 bolt pattern


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@May 17 2010, 08:07 PM~17521293
> *my Tru Spoke wheel catalog shows all 71-76 full size Chevrolets(ie Caprice) having a 5x5 bolt pattern
> *



yea i thought all the 71 and newer impalas had the bigger 5x5


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@May 16 2010, 07:01 PM~17509469
> *It can actually be either 5x4.75 or 5x5 :uh:
> 
> You can easily tell just by measuring it yourself with a ruler, or you can also tell by the thread pitch on the lugnuts, if it is a 7/16 lugnut it is 5x4.75 and if it is a 1/2" lugnut it is 5x5.
> ...


 no need to look n manuals, books or do any measurements IT'S 5 on 5.
these gm bolt patterns are the bread and butter sizes that anyone in the wheel business should know off the top of their head.
g-bodies and early 60's impalas 5 on 4 3/4
big bodies /80's caprices /90's caprices and impalas 5 on 5 
and so on..


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

usually the real big boats and trucks were 5x5 and everything else 5 43/4 including impys, so basically what he said


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 16 2010, 12:21 PM~17506232
> *sorry homie...its 5 ON 5
> *


x48


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

13x7 with universal adapters


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

> *It can actually be either 5x4.75 or 5x5*


Well, I guess we know who not to buy wheels from!

Just in case it hasn't been made clear enough:
- ALL 71-76 GM full size: 5x5
- 77-90 GM full size sedan/coupe: 5x4.75, EXCEPT CADILLAC
- 96 and earlier full size Cadillac: 5x5
- 77-90 GM full size wagon and police: 5x5
- 91-96 ALL GM full size: 5x5

School's out!


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

try this site database Conversion Guide 

http://www.roadkillcustoms.com/hot-rods-ra...odels=Impala+SS


----------



## Five2Cero (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@May 23 2010, 12:39 PM~17576922
> *Well, I guess we know who not to buy wheels from!
> 
> Just in case it hasn't been made clear enough:
> ...



i aint got no glasshouse but i got a 76 olds delta 88 ROYALE and am prety sure it shares tha same frame (not 100% sure but i would bet on it!!!) n cars do kome with a 5 on 5 bolt pattern my sister even has a 92 buick roadmaster n she has a 5 on 5 too.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa+May 23 2010, 08:57 AM~17576293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*REAL TALK.I PICC'D UP SOME OG STAR WIRES W/5X5 PATTERN OFF THE TOP OF MY HEAD CUZZ I ALREADY KNEW.CAME HOME BOLTED THEM ON NO PROBLEM.

KNOW YOUR CORRECT INFO IF YOU GONNA PASS IT ON CUZZ YOUR FALSE ADVERTISING GONNA MAKE SOMEONE SPEND MONEY THEY DON'T HAVE TO.*


----------

